# 2006 Unpleasant Street Videos



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, one to start. Here's the video of the Skeleton Comedy Club routine. Cheesy jokes as usual, but the kids all seemed to enjoy them. I had so much fun running the show this year... I already can't wait for next year.


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

That was EXCELLENT!!!!You did a fantastic job with this.

SCORE: 10+

Dennis


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

That was AWESOME!!! You've really outdone yourself. I can only aspire to your prop-making talents.
I don't ever rate videos at youtube, until now. Excellent work on the comedy club guys (and deer), and an awesome rating for it.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Wow --- That Was Great I Love It Now Im Really Bumin I Didnt Go Up There ,i Hope You Use It Next Year


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> Well, one to start. Here's the video of the Skeleton Comedy Club routine. Cheesy jokes as usual, but the kids all seemed to enjoy them. I had so much fun running the show this year... I already can't wait for next year.
> 
> Skeleton Comedy Club Video


We've all been waiting for this video for a long time and it was definitely worth the wait!

I can't imagine you'll be able to top that! What are your plans for next year?


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that was great... the laughing deer was right out of Evil Dead. Too cool.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Man that rocked!! I wish I could get my skull to look that good. Well worth the wait and wish I could see it in person. Man I just can't say enough. Do you take that all down or leave it up and store your stuff inside?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

darryl said:


> Man that rocked!! I wish I could get my skull to look that good. Well worth the wait and wish I could see it in person. Man I just can't say enough. Do you take that all down or leave it up and store your stuff inside?


Thanks for the compliments everyone. It was a lot of work to get it all done, but SO worth it since everyone got a kick out of it.

Sadly, it does have to serve as a shed in the off-season, so I'll be taking it all down shortly. I have a few family members who still would like to see it, so it'll be coming down after that.

Since I do have to take it all down, my plan is to do a different theme in there every year. Next year's plan (as of this writing) is a pirate's den which should coincide pretty well with the release of the third Pirates of the Caribbean movie.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I love it. If you need another voice for next year I would certain help out.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really great stuff! I was laughing at all the cheesey stuff myself! Love the deer head too.
The folks who visited your place will be talking about it all yerar. Watch your numbers skyrocket next Halloween!
btw, I had sent you a p.m. about your skeleton shelves. What are the dimensions of the shelf top itself? (depth/width)
Thanks


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Most excellent Zombie-F. Truly great.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That was great Zombie!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Zombie, I must qualify as a "kid" too, because that was cracking me up. Great work!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I gotta wait 'til midnight for the next showing??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

Video was awesome, cheesy jokes and all.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

I love it. lol Cheesy or not it was great!! Thanx for sharing!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Gawd I Love this display. 

I'm still amazed that this is not a Pro Haunt.

I look forward to Next yrs Pirate Adventure


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Arrrrr. 

It's probably going to involve them singing a pirate song of some kind and a treasure chest. If I could work a talking parrot into it, that'd be pretty awesome too.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Hehe, great job.  These scary terry talking buckies certainly grant a lot of freedom, don't they! Love the laughing deer head.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Absolutely terrific Zombie-F! Great job. Well worth all your time and effort.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I uploaded the 



 to both my YouTube account and to my web site. I just sent it in to YouTube, so the link may not work just yet. Try back again in about 10 mins if that is the case and it should work.

I also updated the first post in this thread to include the url.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I love the Skeleton Comedy Club! The deer head worked out really nicely, too. What was the soundtrack that you used in the daytime vid? It sets a nice creepy mood.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Otaku said:


> I love the Skeleton Comedy Club! The deer head worked out really nicely, too. What was the soundtrack that you used in the daytime vid? It sets a nice creepy mood.


Thanks Otaku. The soundtrack to the daytime video is a track by Midnight Syndicate called "Noctem Aeternus." I edited out the first 15 seconds or so of it as I felt the beginning of the track doesn't fit the "feel" of the rest of the track.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

And finally, the 



.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey ZF-- nice school bus in the back ground!  

I love LOVE LOVE your haunt! I'm still so green with envy from seeing your home. It's just MADE for haunting!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Ghostess said:


> Hey ZF-- nice school bus in the back ground!
> 
> I love LOVE LOVE your haunt! I'm still so green with envy from seeing your home. It's just MADE for haunting!


My god, if I could detonate that bus, I would. I need to plant some tall bushes or put up a privacy fence on that part of the yard.

Unfortunately, my house is made for haunting, but it's not made for partying... it's just too small. 

Thanks for the compliments everyone. It's a lot of work to set it all up, but it is a labor of love.


----------



## Nytemare (Nov 3, 2006)

Wow! Loved the voice, is that you? I agree that the soundtrack for the daytime video was perfect. Thanks for sharing a day and night version, really helps to understand what your haunt was like. Congratulations on a job well done. :jol:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

You put a lot of "labor of love" into your set.
Love the comedy club act, the bantor between your skellys is excellent.Your deer really made me laugh. 
Your cemetary day video is cool: love your little skelly and cauldron, soundtrack is perfect.
The night video is perfect ,the sounds ,the visual eye candy(for those of us who love halloween) 
overall your haunt is just plain deliciousness!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Love the comedy club! Great videos, ZF...


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Awesome job Z! The skeletal comedy club was great, including that deer head you worked so hard on. I really like the skellie and cauldron set up...that's original. Wish you didn't live so far away...I'd love to see your haunt in person.


----------



## mike (Dec 24, 2005)

Everything is great!


----------



## Nightshade (Feb 26, 2005)

Zombie, Just caught your video from this year. It was awsome. What a great idea to do a comedy club. I'm sure all the kids and adults loved it. Congratulations.


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

I really liked the Skeleton Comedy Club Video.
Good job!


----------



## Celtic (Feb 9, 2007)

awesome! I love it.

very, very cool.


----------

